# Last Weekends Privy Dig.



## hemihampton (Oct 12, 2017)

Got out last weekend, again. Found a few bottles. It's been awhile since I found a Cobalt Blue Geo Norris Detroit Hutch. Been finding a lot of those in Aqua lately. Pic below.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 12, 2017)

Unfortunately it's top was busted off. Found a Shard that would of been a killer rare bottle. Not sure what it was, all I know is it was a Cobalt Blue Quart size Detroit Bottle. most likely a M.J. Deguise or Central. Both very rare bottles worth big bucks.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 12, 2017)

Found a Westphal Hutch & a common Celery Compound Bitters together. Pic above Also found a oddball unknown to me Sunshine Gloss by B.G. Morris Detroit Michigan. I assume some kind of stove or Shoe polish like French Gloss or Black Cat ect, ect.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 12, 2017)

Found a killer White Eagle Brewery Blob from Detroit. Pic below.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 12, 2017)

Found a couple Goebel blobs & other assorted blobs & bottles. Pic of Group shot below. LEON.


----------



## DanielinAk (Oct 12, 2017)

Omg dude I wanna move down there now. Any houses in your hood for sale lol. Outstanding digs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 12, 2017)

You should of seen the weekend before this one, hole was loaded with over 20 blob top beers. For some odd reason I got no pics of that nice dig. Here's some pics you might like. 8 cobalt blue hutches in 1 hole. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 12, 2017)

DanielinAk said:


> Omg dude I wanna move down there now. Any houses in your hood for sale lol. Outstanding digs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





 You can buy a house in Detroit for $1.00. it won't be a safe neighborhood though.View attachment 179903View attachment 179904View attachment 179905View attachment 179906


----------



## DanielinAk (Oct 12, 2017)

hemihampton said:


> You can buy a house in Detroit for $1.00. it won't be a safe neighborhood though.View attachment 179903View attachment 179904View attachment 179905View attachment 179906



I own about 40 guns. I’m good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RelicRaker (Oct 13, 2017)

Beautiful finds, Leon! Those cobalt hutches are amazing!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 13, 2017)

All the best diggings.


----------



## JALTMAN1103 (Oct 14, 2017)

I'm fairly new to this forum. How do you go about finding a location like that to dig?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 14, 2017)

JALTMAN1103 said:


> I'm fairly new to this forum. How do you go about finding a location like that to dig?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




Sanborn maps & a Probe will help you find them. Experience also. LEON.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Oct 15, 2017)

Always great to see your finds Leon. Good score again


----------

